

Static Site Engine Battle Royale - remotesynth
http://developer.telerik.com/featured/comparing-static-site-engines/

======
poseid
nice! There is also
[https://github.com/assemble/assemble.io](https://github.com/assemble/assemble.io)
and [https://github.com/gausby/ecoule](https://github.com/gausby/ecoule) \-
but indeed jekyll still offers the best out of the box experience. I am
wondering if people from divshot are working on a static site generator with
superstatic too

